# Bass in the backyard pond



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

caught him last night on my 6wt.....not much of a fight......brushing up on my casting before Alaska next week!!!!!


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Nothing like catching a fish while practice casting!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, I like to use a 3 wt on my pond fishing, myself.

ALaska.....the Great Land. Hope you have a great experience. I've got a little info that the silver run this year is strong...and they have been getting a good bit of rain out on the peninsula. I'll be there soon also, fishing the Cinder River about 1/2 way out the peninsula. 

Looking forward to comparing notes.


----------

